#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Who have Harriss books about floating drilling operations？ upload and thanks

## wjw_1980

*Design for Realiability in Deepwater Floating Drilling Operations 


An Introduction to Deepwater Floating Drilling Operations*See More: Who have Harriss books about floating drilling operations？ upload and thanks

----------

